# What am I?



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Are you guys annoyed yet? I have a lot of questions today...

Herzo asked on Avery's other thread if I knew what else Avery was mixed with. Now I personally have no idea, I have heard many different things including lab, husky, australian shephard, german shepard, greyhound, it really depends on who you ask. I want to hear what you guys see when you look at him. To me it doesn't matter what he is, I love him reguardless, just curious I guess!

As a puppy:



























Now:



























I am also going to put a link to a video of him. I took it while playing with him, so you may get a little dizzy trying to watch it, but their are portions of it where you can really see him move (you may want to turn the volume down as well)...

2011-05-08_10-48-50_553.mp4 video by liltk43 - Photobucket


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

he's a pit bull mix LOL

ok. just kidding, although he might have some pit in him. 

but i see some boxer, too.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

He looks like he has some cattle dog in him for sure! YOU KNOW WHAT HE IS HE'S A SWEET PUPPY! THATS WHAT HE IS A SWEET HAPPY PUPPY!:biggrin::smile::happy:


----------



## PennyGreyhuahua (Aug 13, 2011)

he's so handsome regardless...looks like pit bull mix to me


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

lauren43 said:


> Are you guys annoyed yet? I have a lot of questions today...
> 
> Herzo asked on Avery's other thread if I knew what else Avery was mixed with. Now I personally have no idea, I have heard many different things including lab, husky, australian shephard, german shepard, greyhound, it really depends on who you ask. I want to hear what you guys see when you look at him. To me it doesn't matter what he is, I love him reguardless, just curious I guess!
> 
> ...


 akita/dane mix


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

pit bull/shepherd mix is my vote! you could always get one of those DNA tests if you were really curious.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

well, I'm saying he is an "X" Dog because my stupid computer at work won't let me see your beautiful boy.

LOL


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

I guess the DNA tests are not really accurate. They only have so many breeds on file and if your dog is too much of a mutt, they will return it saying they can't identify a breed. Also I've seen people get results that don't even make sense..


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I said in the other thread I think he has some herding in him and I think most surely Pit. I'm thinking 1/2 pit then maybe his other mix is a mix. But any way I think he is beautiful, I just love brindle's. We were talking about DNA tests at the shelter last Monday Because I guess there was a dog that came in with one they were saying that they are getting better, I think more dogs in the data base. I hope so because it would be fun if they were pretty accurate. I know it doesn't matter but just fun to know. Curiosity killed the cat you know.

Oh I was going to ask is the other puppy a litter mate?


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

No the other puppy was not a litter mate, I which he was, it would make things easier. The other pup was a nearly feral pup they caught wandering..


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

His blockey head reminds me of a pit x as well. Adorable is what he really is though~


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Lisa_j said:


> His blockey head reminds me of a pit x as well. Adorable is what he really is though~


Many ppl have commented on the fact he is a big head and a little body...LOL


----------

